
Diners Struggle with Fast-Moving Digital Menus - laurex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wait-where-did-that-burger-go-diners-struggle-with-fast-moving-digital-menus-11567620271?mod=rsswn
======
ksaj
A lot of people like to literally read their order off the screen, even though
internally they know exactly what it is they want. It's a habitual thing. So
it does throw off those people when they get to the cashier, and what they
were looking at is no longer there. Especially when there is a limited-time
product available.

I see it happen almost daily in the cafe I frequent in the morning. The
cashiers must be cursing the new digital menus, since there wasn't such a
delay when the same menu items were in more permanent formats.

